# Slow n sear vs snake method Weber kettle



## Sgremp (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a 22” Weber kettle, I have has great success smoking pork butt with the snake method keeping temps right around 225 for about 10 hours.  I recently got a slow n sear and tried it with ribs, they came out way to smoky and charcoal tasting, to the point I only had a few bites and got rid of them.  I used the same amount of wood I do when doing the snake method, and really I don’t think it was the wood it was the charcoal taste that was super strong (used the same charcoal for both snake and slow n sear).  My hypothesis is it’s because per the sns instructions, you leave the top vent only maybe half open vs snake method I’ve read you keep top vent all the way open.  I’m wondering if the taste was overpowering because of this top vent being half open and not enough exhaust when using the slow n sear.  Has anyone else noticed the same problem?  I really like the ease of use for the slow n sear but before I throw more meat on and waste it again I wanted to see if anyone has used the slow n sear with top vents open, and just close up the bottom more to allow better exhaust, while still maintaining around 225?  Or, would the top wide open cause me to way overshoot 225?  Just trying to do my homework before I waste another cook.  Thanks.


----------



## JCAP (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't have any experience with the SNS so I can't comment specifically on that. I've used the Weber baskets and had the top vent closed down pretty far and didn't detect any off flavors. Did you use the same wood on the SNS and in the snake method? Was it spaced out on the SNS? What kind of wood are you using? 

I'd play around with it on cheaper cuts like chicken thighs or drums to try and pinpoint your issue.


----------



## fivetricks (Jan 23, 2020)

The taste your describing is "cresote". It is from not having enough clean airflow when using charcoal. 

I would think that opening your top vent and adjusting only with the lower vent would help that yes.


----------



## Sgremp (Jan 24, 2020)

JCAP said:


> I don't have any experience with the SNS so I can't comment specifically on that. I've used the Weber baskets and had the top vent closed down pretty far and didn't detect any off flavors. Did you use the same wood on the SNS and in the snake method? Was it spaced out on the SNS? What kind of wood are you using?
> 
> I'd play around with it on cheaper cuts like chicken thighs or drums to try and pinpoint your issue.


Same wood, pecan chunks, it wasn’t necessarily the wood  smoke taste that got me it was the charcoal.  My go to is pork butt which is pretty cheap so maybe I’ll just try again with top vent open and see if I get a different result.


----------



## Sgremp (Jan 24, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> The taste your describing is "cresote". It is from not having enough clean airflow when using charcoal.
> 
> I would think that opening your top vent and adjusting only with the lower vent would help that yes.


That’s what I’m thinking, just wanted to get others opinions on it, my other thought is the snake method by design is only burning maybe 8-10 briquettes at a time so the smoke isn’t as intense, while the sns especially in the middle of the basket, could be burning much more since it’s all just piled in there.  I will try early next week vent wide open and see how it goes.


----------



## wild west (Jan 24, 2020)

I use the sns in my performer. I leave the top vent wide open unless the temp has gotten away on me then I'll close all the vents down until I get the temp back down. For low and slow I start with a few fully lit coals at one end for higher heat I start with a half chimney fully lit in the middle. But either way I wait until I dont see any more white smoke before I load the food I'm cooking. That usually takes about an hour for low and slow but less for hot and fast.


----------

